# Inadmissibility Concerns for PR application



## gitana (Oct 26, 2012)

I am from Los Angeles, CA and married my husband from Canada 3 months ago. We have been in a relationship since early 2010 and we have both visited each other many times without any issues. He's currently living in Canada and I am living in U.S. We will be submitting our application soon for PR, so I can live in Canada. I just received my FBI Criminal Background check in the mail. I was convicted of a D.U.I. charge in 2004, that has been "Dismissed" in 2011. This is what it said on the FBI report:

CHARGE- DUI ALCOHOL DRUGS
SENTENCE- 
DISMISSED/FOJ/PLEA TO OTHER CHARGE
CHARGE-FAIL PROVE FIN RSP PO REQUEST
SENTENCE-
DISMISSED/FOJ/PLEA TO OTHER CHARGE
CHARGE-DUI ALCOHOL/0.08 PERCENT MISDEMEANOR
SENTENCE-
2004 CONVICTED-PROBATION, IMP SEN SS, 36 MO PROBATION, 13 DAYS JAIL OR FN, WORK PROGRAM, $390 FINE, RESTN, 2011 CONV SET ASIDE & DISM PER 1203.4 PC

I've been looking on the Canadian Immigration website and it says that I will be considered Inadmissible if I've been convicted of a DUI. I don't know how this will effect me because I've had my DUI charge "Dismissed" in 2011. My question is will I be eligible for PR ? Should I apply for a Rehabilitation with my application or will I have to wait and see what status I'm given after I apply for PR ? I would hate to have to wait a year for my PR application to be processed and then have to apply for Rehabilitation and have to wait a whole other year. Please help me as I want to be with my husband in Canada as soon as possible, any info and help is greatly appreciated !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you should apply for rehabilitation status.


----------

